

Autonomous Aerial Robot Maneuvers Like a Bird - Egregore
http://www.voanews.com/content/robot_smart_bird/1538352.html

======
Egregore
I wonder if this can be used in delivery of goods inside a city.

------
michaelbodekaer
Nice :) Where can we buy it?

~~~
Egregore
I also would like to buy it, but I think this is research technology.

